# Vegas 2017 Barebow push



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok girls and boys it is Oct and you know what time it is, it is time to start pushing for Vegas. Dates are 10,11 &12 of February 2017. Due to the Great response last year we are getting paid down to 15th place and if I remember correctly 15th place is $300.00. Don't forget rooms at Southpoint went by the end of Oct. Look forward to seeing all of you once again...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Rooms booked a month ago. Can't wait!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ren I think you need to change your location


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

But now I am jealous since my house is still unsold and have not been able to move to Texas yet. But soon I hope


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Come on folks I know it is early, but let's get fired up. Just think "ITS VEGAS BABY"


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm registered can't wait as always


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Way to go Kris


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

TTT. Come on boys and girls I know that there is more of you out there that is excited! Have you made your room reservations as they are quick to run out, plenty of time to register for the shoot..... Reflecting arrows for indoor use today and getting ready to start the Practice sessions.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Bob 
Rooms reserved, waiting for flights and shoot registration. 
Playing with different arrows, limbs, string and bow.
I'm looking forward to Vegas 

Chad


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm booked up and excited. I got exact same arrows, but shooting compound this year instead of recurve.

Rob


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

granite14 said:


> I'm booked up and excited. I got exact same arrows, but shooting compound this year instead of recurve.
> 
> Rob[/
> 
> Feel the power of the dark side..........


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

rsarns said:


> granite14 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm booked up and excited. I got exact same arrows, but shooting compound this year instead of recurve.
> ...


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

granite14 said:


> rsarns said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember quotes of knives and gunfights..
> ...


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

There will be blood !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> There will be blood !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I took a look at preregistration numbers and I counted 26 and it is only 20 Nov, boy that looks good. Can you say 70+!!! Just think most of us wait until January to register....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok the count is now 30 registered (almost half way from last year) on Thanksgiving Day, one of our shooters on Face Book said we can hit 80 by Vegas time. Well I guess we have a challenge then 80 it is..... Are you pumped yet???


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

Didn't see u at the Turkey Shoot ! I took ur Turkey  BB


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok just looked at the registration numbers and we are at 35 and it is only Dec 4th, half way to 70 and I know that there are a number of Texans that are like me and will register in Jan... Can you say 80, you know that when I go to meetings at NFAA HQ there are people that are amazed at what we are doing in regards to how we keep drawing larger number of shooters each and every year. I always tell them that we have more fun at tournaments than any other group and that we are really a big Family. I want to thank each and everyone of you for keeping BareBow alive and growing despite of the obstacles we face. 
See all of you in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

Registered and booked. Don't know what I will be shooting yet. TBD


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok it is Sunday the 11th and we are at 36, less than 2 months to go, I hope all of you are practicing hard. It has been a number of years since we took a group picture so on the 1st day prior to the start let's take one! I think I know a person to do it.
See all of you at the Southpoint.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As of today Dec 17 we are at 39 pre registered and half way to 80 (that sounds great), I hope all of you have seen the newest NFAA magazine which shows the payouts. We are paying down to 15 and that at least gets you your registration money back, Lee Gregory and I Worked very hard to get the money spread out further than in past years we hope all of you like what the outcome is. The pre registration deadline is Jan 23 or it cost you $50.00 dollars more, so don't procrastinate like I do, practice hard and see all of you at the Southpoint.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

One day i will get over to shoot vegas. Just wish i could make the trip worthwhile and hunt too. Bit expensive just going over for a shoot from new Zealand 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

40 registered with many not registered yet!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Update...... Can you say 43 that is our pre registered number as of 12/21. 80 here we come
See you all in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok we are at 44 registered and it is after Christmas so for the next month our numbers will be on the rise and we will see 80 before the shoot. 80-80-80 
See all of you in Sin City


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Come on all you non sight finger shooters, not only is this the chance to shoot with the best BB archers but a pure blast, you can't have more fun than this with your clothes on..... well what happens in Vegas "might" stay in Vegas. Lol. Yes you might get placed on the same bale as Ben Rogers, John Demmer or Cal but don't let that stop you, it'll still be fun!!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

New Year's Eve and we now have 47 registered, still some regulars not in the Q me included but I assure you The head chearleader will be on the list soon. Practice Practice Practice....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't forget deadline for preregistration is Jan 23 2017, getting close. We are at 48 as of today come on can you say 80.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Here it is the 6th of Jan and we now have 53 only 9 away from last year come on Gals and Guys deadline is the 23 of Jan get spot before the price increase. Actually we are at 54 because there is no way the Barebow head cheerleader (me) will miss this shoot. See you all on the line


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I know four people from Texas going and 
we're not taking names, just kicking ass! *


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

txarcher1 said:


> *I know four people from Texas going and
> we're not taking names, just kicking ass! *


4? Better be more than that and yes we will Steve!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*It was the first four I thought of off the top of my head.*


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

txarcher1 said:


> *It was the first four I thought of off the top of my head.*


You shooting BB this year?


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Yep, i'm taking some medicine and I can't hold my
pins steady. So instead of not shooting, I broke
out the BB rig and I'm going to shoot that.*


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

txarcher1 said:


> *Yep, i'm taking some medicine and I can't hold my
> pins steady. So instead of not shooting, I broke
> out the BB rig and I'm going to shoot that.*


Great, glad to have you back in the BB mix!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*What do you think the total from TX. will be?*


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

txarcher1 said:


> *What do you think the total from TX. will be?*


No idea, I'm new here but with the amount of BB shooters here it should be substantial.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It better be substantial or I am not moving LOL, I am just jealous that the house has not sold yet and I'm not there yet. Maybe soon


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

_Bob, Tx. will be here when you get here. 
_


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

we are at 58 as I just added my 17 year old son.... his first Vegas shoot and its with a bunch of yahoos in BB....


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*It's actually 59. My entry has not been
Posted yet. *


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

txarcher1 said:


> *It's actually 59. My entry has not been
> Posted yet. *


Might want to check with the NFAA my sons was instant as was mine.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Might have to start practicing for this soon, or maybe just the day before....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As of today the count is 59 and I haven't signed up yet nor has 2 or 3 others shooters from California that should be there. Can you say 70.
See all of you on the line


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok it is official we are now at 60 registered as I finally did it my self, now it is time for the rest of you to get with the program lets make the new number 70. A couple of us on the council worked our butts off to make it the best payoff ever so it is time to REGISTER
See all of you on the line


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

So you are saying we are getting more of the cash we paid in last year ? Or is the Foundation kicking extra on top of what we paid last year?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are getting our share from last years registration and the normal way is most of the extra money paid in stays around the top but Lee Gregory (Southern Councilman) and I made sure it went into more places being paid and spread out other that 1st place. That is why I push so hard to get people registered and maintain the numbers so we don't go backwards.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok we are getting close to the actual shoot and just wanted to let all of you know what is expected from us during any shoot off and also the awards. We weren't told last year but they want all 1st, 2nd and 3rd place to be present during the awards so you will have to adhere to the same Dress Code as the Pros and if there is a shoot off for any of the top 3 places you will once again be required to follow the dress code. This is due to the fact that the shoot offs and awards will be televised and we need to look Professional no denim of any color. Any questions give me a call. (505) 553-5726


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Took a look this am and we have 61 registered and I know there are at least 2 unregistered from California and 2 more from Colorado and at least 1 from Texas. So 70 is within reach, don't forget the deadline is fast approaching for preregistration. Pay close attention to my post above this should be taken in earnest Dress code will be in effect for awards and shoot offs.
See all of you in a few weeks.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Took a look this am and we have 61 registered and I know there are at least 2 unregistered from California and 2 more from Colorado and at least 1 from Texas. So 70 is within reach, don't forget the deadline is fast approaching for preregistration. Pay close attention to my post above this should be taken in earnest Dress code will be in effect for awards and shoot offs.
> See all of you in a few weeks.


Ummmmmm Dress code? How do I get a refund? I wear jeans, I am not a pro, the pro's have a dress code. I am an amature and I guess if its a requirement then it should have been put in the registration. Guess I am saving lots of money.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

whats next no camo bows.. SMH


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

All Professional members of the NFAA and anyone participating in a Championship Shoot Off or Podium are required to meet current dress code standards. 

So looks like Bob was telling the truth, I guess someone who makes the Podium can dress up. If I am so lucky to finish in the top 3, I'll be absent from the podium, just like most have been over the past few years....


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

I am not coming, I want to when I retire in a few years, but I really don't understand the problem with wearing a pair of kahki pants. I have to wear kahki dockers to work everyday and they are more comfy and lose fitting than my jeans.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

cheeney said:


> I am not coming, I want to when I retire in a few years, but I really don't understand the problem with wearing a pair of kahki pants. I have to wear kahki dockers to work everyday and they are more comfy and lose fitting than my jeans.


I wore a uniform for 30+ years, I retired and now wear what the heck I want everyday. It is the NFAAs right to do this, it is also my right not to attend. Settles that.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh come on now, first off Cheneey there was nothing said about not wearing Kahki's and Sarns don't tell me you are going to let this keep you from shooting!! If you place then skip the awards not a big deal and as far as the shoot off goes, there has not been a shoot off in our division in forever and there is no way in hell they will stop it due to someone wearing jeans. Bottom line is nothing will change from years past and we can cross that bridge when we get to it if it does.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

If it was an NFAA rule which it's not and it was an NFAA sanctioned tournament which it's not it would be different. It is run by the foundation and they don't care what we think. And we don't get a vote. One thing I always wondered was why follow some rules but not all rules.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> If it was an NFAA rule which it's not and it was an NFAA sanctioned tournament which it's not it would be different. It is run by the foundation and they don't care what we think. And we don't get a vote. One thing I always wondered was why follow some rules but not all rules.


Good point. I don't mind a dress code, as I shoot that other org also. Just if it is a dress code it should be for everyone in every flight style or division. I understand why it was and is enforced at all NFAA events for the Pro's but to single out Vegas and only the Championship divisions is ridiculous. Not very well publicized either, I had read the "suggested" statement but never saw the other line down further in the small print. If changes are made that effects a division then it should be better publicized the first year or most will miss it.


----------



## Vegas_Amy (Aug 22, 2016)

The locals are waiting until the last minute to register. I registered today and I know 2 others who are planning to register.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I had to register through NFAA headquarters because 
my credit card didn't work through the normal sign-up
channels. I have called and the NFAA, they said I was good to
go. They also said I was put on a list to be entered manually 
by the people running the operation for the NFAA. That was 
over a week and a half ago. I'm starting to feel a little unsure
about it being that I'm not listed yet. I would sure hate to get
there and have to fight with everyone telling them I'm regestered,
And paid, and them telling I'm not. In all the years I have been
going to Vegas, this is the first year I have ever had a problem. *


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok we have done it, I just checked the registration for BB at Vegas and we are at 62 and I am sure we will pick up a few more by cut off time which is the 23rd of Jan.
See all of you in Vegas


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

archer_nm said:


> Ok we have done it, I just checked the registration for BB at Vegas and we are at 62 and I am sure we will pick up a few more by cut off time which is the 23rd of Jan.
> See all of you in Vegas


I assure that I am paid and signed up according 
to the NFAA and that makes 63 in my book.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is great Steve, I have been told that there are a couple of more out of Colorado.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok I am in 7th Heaven, just looked at the registration and we are at 66 that is 4 above last year. So our next number we are looking for is one I mentioned in earlier post can you say 70 come on now it is only 4 more there is still time early registration closes at midnight on 1/23. This will make the money go up a little next year, 
See all of you in a few weeks.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok it is official we are at 70 with 1 more day to go, my hat is off to all of you BB Ladies and Gentlemen we have hit another milestone you all are making me proud. See you in Vegas


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Hey Bob, see if you can find out why its taking
so long to get peoples names listed on the registration.*


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I will make a call today. Give me your complete spelling of your name as early as you can today


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Looks like I'm in. 72 at last count. See y'all there. *


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As of 7:30 pm NM time we are at 73, I will check in the am and give a final pre-registered count. You gals and guys are amazing 
See you in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

WE MADE IT TO, drum roll please........."74" YEA. I predict we will see at least 80 by shoot time. But either way you Gals and Guys are the best shooters in the world and from the bottom of my heart "I thank each and every one of you"
See you in Las Vegas at the South Point


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

80 would be awesome, seems like the confirmation email is later this year. 
Flights booked, room reserved, registration paid. Now only if weather will hold out. 

Chad


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

They changed the number to 72 but it is still a great thing GO VEGAS


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Here it is Sunday the 29th of Jan and we are back up to 74 boy that is great. To make things really great I noticed that Rick Stark has once again registered with us Barebow shooters. For those of you that don't know Rick he is one really great Archer and will be one to recon with come Vegas time. Welcome home Rick (forget that sight).


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Here it is Sunday the 29th of Jan and we are back up to 74 boy that is great. To make things really great I noticed that Rick Stark has once again registered with us Barebow shooters. For those of you that don't know Rick he is one really great Archer and will be one to recon with come Vegas time. Welcome home Rick (forget that sight).


Awesome to have Rick back with us. I think he won Vegas 5 years in a row before turning pro a couple of years ago.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh boy we are now at 77 registered shooters, come on the big 80. Piece of cake 
See all of you in Sin City


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like we are shooting in the hall instead of the arena. Shooting times are 12:30 Fri , 10am Sat. I think that means no dress code if not in the arena.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

krmccubbins said:


> Looks like we are shooting in the hall instead of the arena. Shooting times are 12:30 Fri , 10am Sat. I think that means no dress code if not in the arena.


Only time there is a dress code is for the podium or shootoff. Don't like the fact they moved us out of the arena. Shows how much the WAF and Bruce thinks of us....


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Seems like they kicked us out so the kids could shoot in the arena.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

is it time to start practicing ?


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

2413gary said:


> is it time to start practicing ?


No your fine you can practice when you get there.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Thought about not being in the arena with the rest of the Championship groups. Why did we pay $300.00 to shoot with the flights who pay $175.00 ?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Gary, after I talked to you and Tom I spent most of last evening emailing Bruce about this and all to no avail. After I am out of office it will be Tom's fight. I will tell you more in Vegas. Sunday may change for the top groups


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> Thought about not being in the arena with the rest of the Championship groups. Why did we pay $300.00 to shoot with the flights who pay $175.00 ?


I have a lot I could say, but you covered it..... So its kind of like being sent to the kids table at Thanksgiving dinner.... So explain to me again how much the NFAA wants this division to grow? SMH


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

So no arena, that's bull. I agree with Gary and Ren. 
Championship shoots the arena. 
Do we get $125 refunded for shooting in the halls. 

For the price of shooting Vegas I can shoot 3 other big shoots. 
Looks like my shooting venue will change next year. 

Chad


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok boys and girls so they have us shooting in the halls, as you can see above I am only one person and I fight as hard as I can for the BB shooters for Vegas but some times it is to no avail. It is time to take it to the top (Bruce) he says I agreed on this, first off that is bull. If any of you know him you will no he is going to do what he wants no matter what is said at times. When you see him tell him how you feel, this is also YOUR fight. After June I am stepping down from the council and someone else will have to take on the battle We are a strong bunch in numbers so don't give up. What we have done as a group is amazing so go down without a fight.
See you all in Vegas


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Bob

Please pm me Bruce's contact info,, and how can we contact him and speak to him in person, should be on Vegas I hope. 
The way I see it he owes every registered barebow archer $125, Vegas is all about the money, that's $9,625 he should pay out of his pocket. 
I'm not a good enough shooter to shoot for money, I shoot To be with friends and the experience. 
So their decision to downgrade our experience will loose people. 

This is my 5th year I have been shooting Vegas, I have been a big supporter and recruiter for Vegas. 
This will stop this year. 


Chad


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Coodster said:


> Bob
> 
> Please pm me Bruce's contact info,, and how can we contact him and speak to him in person, should be on Vegas I hope.
> The way I see it he owes every registered barebow archer $125, Vegas is all about the money, that's $9,625 he should pay out of his pocket.
> ...


That only falls into their wishlist, Chad. It has been a longtime goal to eliminate finger shooters because we don't buy enough accessories.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

itbeso said:


> that only falls into their wishlist, chad. It has been a longtime goal to eliminate finger shooters because we don't buy enough accessories.


truth!


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Ben
So stick around and be as big a pain in their a** as possible. 
I like how your thinking. 

I'm wearing jeans or Demmer shorts ;-)
Both 

Chad


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks Ben as I have been at work all day and just got home to try and reply to the threads. Coodster Ben hit the nail on the head and if you don't show up to support our BB division you are falling into what Bruce wants to do. I will post Bruce's contact info for all of you to light him up with constructive Emails but be professional in your correspondence, but if all of you will look at the NFAA website you will see it is published for all. Kris that is not completely true as the kids have their own arena to the south of the equestrian arena. But I have printed all of the registration numbers and will compare every division less than ours that are shooting in the big show (my new name for the Equestrain arena). Need to wait to see target assignments to get a real look at what has taken place, folks dont give up the fight and make sure you express your opinion to Bruce. I am not running again for SW Councilman a postition I have held for the last 10years (damn where did the time go) and prior to that I was NM Director for 8 years as it is time to let someone else help run the show. But I will always be the Head Cheerleader for the BB and Bowhunter styles and help lead the fight to keep us growing. Just think 79 registered for Vegas that is the best news ever and that is what we need to focus on. Bruce's contact info is [email protected]


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

itbeso said:


> That only falls into their wishlist, Chad. It has been a longtime goal to eliminate finger shooters because we don't buy enough accessories.


The truth but my tourney funds are limited, the money spent here could finance Lancaster for me. I'll probably still go to Vegas again but this sure is a bunch of crap.


----------



## BarebowJoe (Feb 5, 2017)

Last year was my first Vegas shoot and I certainly enjoyed being in the arena and agree that is where we belong if called a Championship group. However, I have also noticed a tendency at many tournaments to assign barebow to the earliest line times, which I don't think is fair, but probably because our "voice" isn't as big so organizers risk fewer complaints. I was very pleased with our Friday and Saturday line times this year, so maybe we should choose wisely when picking our fights.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree wholeheartedly Joe. I was getting tired of the 7:00am Friday time. I personally think we got the primo shooting times this year. Let's give these times and shooting areas a chance before passing Judgement.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Ren, If I had your money, I'd burn mine. LOL


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

itbeso said:


> Ren, If I had your money, I'd burn mine. LOL


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I'm a poor guy on a fixed retirement!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Let me add another thought. We may not get to shoot in the arena, but the line times are 
correct for Championship Divisions, and now, I don't have walk up and down the stairs in the 
arena to use the restroom or get refreshment. Lets give it a try before we pass judgment. *


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

txarcher1 said:


> *Let me add another thought. We may not get to shoot in the arena, but the line times are
> correct for Championship Divisions, and now, I don't have walk up and down the stairs in the
> arena to use the restroom or get refreshment. Lets give it a try before we pass judgment. *


I need the exercise. &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

rsarns said:


> I need the exercise. ��


*I guess you can walk over to the other hall
and use the restroom and get a coke then. *


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

txarcher1 said:


> *I guess you can walk over to the other hall
> and use the restroom and get a coke then. *


Lol. I figure I'll get plenty of exercise


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I can't wait to see all of you in Vegas and we will all have a blast. Screw the logistics and a couple of folks. Leaving in the am


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

Good luck to all the archers competing , looking forward to seeing lots of photos from you all


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Bruce we are only 15 hours away


----------

